# Evil Red Eye on iPhone's "Phone" icon



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Not sure what it is, how do I make it go away!

It's basically the overlay that shows you when you have a new missed call, but its blank, and really annoying.

When i reset my phone sometimes it tells me i have a new voicemail, but im not even subscribed to voicemail?!

Thanks


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

If you're not subscribed to voicemail, I'm afraid you might be screwed. when I reset my iPhone, the only way to "reset" the red indicator is to leave myself a voicemail then go delete it. Then all is back to normal. If you can't do that, I don't know how you would disable it...

A7


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Strange that no one's come out with a software fix for this. Guess it's not that big a deal, i'll have to live


----------



## johnnaryry (Jun 4, 2007)

i stole this name said:


> Strange that no one's come out with a software fix for this. Guess it's not that big a deal, i'll have to live


It's more of a 'cellphone thing' than an 'Apple thing'. We have Sprint and the same thing happens from time to time on our Sanyos. Like A7 posted, we sometimes have to leave ourselves a voicemail (or missed call) in order to clear the fault...

--ryan


----------



## iphoneexcitor (Jan 20, 2008)

i'm having the exact problem. i asked rogers to enable my voicemail but everytime i reset or turn off and then turn on my iphone i get that red dot on the phone icon saying i have voice mail even though i don't. i have to call my voice mail everytime to make the red dot dissappear. it's really annoying. i was almost going to reset the phone to factory default and re-do all those unlocking steps, until i found this thread. at least now i know it's NOT someting that i did during the jailbreak that screwed up my phone.
anyone find the solution to fix this problem please let me know.


----------



## Sean.Perrin (Aug 13, 2007)

i stole this name said:


> Strange that no one's come out with a software fix for this. Guess it's not that big a deal, i'll have to live


Well... who doesn't have voicemail? I'm not surprised that there is no fix!


----------

